# Want to buy a new 18 foot boat



## diggermitch (Jan 10, 2009)

I was at the Detroit boat show today. I was intressted in the Sylvan 2009 1700 pro sport Fishing boat It has a 115 optum mas 2 stroke It had almost everything on it except the trolling motor anda fish locator on it. He want 21,500 for it. And the I saw the sun tracker boat 2011 v-18 combo and it had 150 4-stroke and it had everything on that I want they will sell it to me for a little over 23,500 for it, My quistion is this, The Syvan is a light boat it weight around 1400 pounds and the tracker weights about 2400 pounds Is there anybody out there who owns either of these boats and could you give me any comments on either boat. thanks Mitch


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

In the past Tracker has had the reputation for building cheaper, lower quality boat's and then having terrible customer service when you have warranty issue's. It sound's like they are really working to change this reputation. There is a thread on the tracker 18' Tundra on WalleyeCentral discussing this, you might want to read it before buying. One thing that I noticed is that they put lower end package's together and then advertise them at a really low price. I went to the tracker website to their "build this boat" section and rigged the boat the exact way that I have my Lund set up, and it was a little over $40K.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Wow, talk about sticker shock. 

My advice is if you plan on keeping this boat for 12+ years, then new would be the way to go. If you are one to change boats every 5-10 years, then I would start looking for a good used unit and save yourself some $$.

I ordered my 1997 Islander brand new with every possible option and it cost $22k at the time. I kept that boat for 14 season and loved it. I consider that a worthy investment over the time frame I owned it. 

Just one more thing to consider. 

Also, don't rule out Crestliners, G3's, Starcrafts and Monarks. You may be able to swings some deals on those boats too. I purchased a brand new 170 Monark with a 90hp Mariner in 1995 for $12K on the trailer. 2 years with that boat and I was already moving up so keep that in mind. It just blows my mind at what these boats are selling for these days.

Good luck!


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a targa just under 17 foot with a 60 horse merc im pretty happy with it this will be my fourth season with it so far it takes the waves pretty well for its size i fish on huron in the thumb alot but fish lake michigan also good enough for me and my gf that are usually fishing


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

diggermitch said:


> I was at the Detroit boat show today. I was intressted in the Sylvan 2009 1700 pro sport Fishing boat It has a 115 optum mas 2 stroke It had almost everything on it except the trolling motor anda fish locator on it. He want 21,500 for it. And the I saw the sun tracker boat 2011 v-18 combo and it had 150 4-stroke and it had everything on that I want they will sell it to me for a little over 23,500 for it, My quistion is this, The Syvan is a light boat it weight around 1400 pounds and the tracker weights about 2400 pounds Is there anybody out there who owns either of these boats and could you give me any comments on either boat. thanks Mitch




That exact same boat/motor (09 sylvan 1700 pro sport) is at Bees Sports in St. Johns......they have it down to $17,495..........I know because I've been drooling over it for 7 months...........just no dough to buy it....:rant:


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Stay away from Sylvan. Absolutely the worst customer service I've had from ANY company I've worked with. I vowed the last time I talked with them that I'd never say a kind word about them as long as I lived. Biggest a-holes around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

For that kind of coin you could buy youself a really nice used deep vee or pad vee glass walleye rig. Lot better ride, especially in a smaller boat.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Here ya go.....
Great boat. My first boat was a GW 180. There are times that I still miss that boat.
Not exactly what you're looking for, but a great boat none the less.

http://www.gradywhite.com/180/


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

i too had a friend with a sylvan and had horrible issues with costomer service. also i have been in crestliners and they are a very wet riding boat. remember this when you are out right after ice goes out. that spray is cold!!!!

i have a starcraft and love it. it is about 10 years old and i am looking to upgrade. last year i got to ride in a pros starcraft stx2050 and oh my god what a boat. this thing was the cats meow. was as smooth as a lund 2025 but way faster. 

this is going to probably be my upgrade. i plan on keeping this boat for at least 10 years so i am buying new this time. and i dont think i can talk the misses into a ranger!


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Got a new Wooldridge SS drifter.. payed some good cion but i can run the rivers and the big lakes in the summer as i got a lower unit with it..But it will be the last new boat i buy.. it has a 150 jet and runs 35mph with 4 guy in it on the river..I bet i can get close to 50 with the prop


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Look at that beautiful Champion. Sucker probably runs in the mid to upper 50's. Champions smooth and dry ride. great boat:
http://www.walleye.com/boatads.htm Listing #1197


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

You know what they say, Bigger is always better for bullets, boats and di(ks


----------

